# Your favorite cartoon strip



## Thorlifter (Jul 14, 2015)

I used to read a bunch of them, but here are my favorites

Beetle Bailey






Bloom County - easily my favorite





Calvin and Hobbes





Far Side





Hagar the Horrible

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2015)

You can add Doonesbury and Get Fuzzy to that list for me as well. My #1 would be a toss-up between Bloom County and Calvin and Hobbes.



Geo


----------



## at6 (Jul 14, 2015)

I always liked Little Annie Fanny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2015)

C H, Bloom County and Far Side no doubt!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2015)

Prime Minister's Question Time ......................


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 14, 2015)

"B.C." and the "Wizard of ID"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 14, 2015)

tumbleweeds, wizard of id, hagar the horrible, far side, herman

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 14, 2015)

Chicken Wings...
Chicken Wings Comics | Aviation Comics and Cartoons by Michael and Stefan Strasser


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 14, 2015)

The far side and I sure do miss it


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2015)

Thor nailed mine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jul 14, 2015)

You nailed it Glenn, Far Side!! Appeals to my weird sense...well...of everything
The next to last not a far side but it really speaks to today: Amendment #28 - your God given right to never be offended by anything
And the last, if you understand it, it dates you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 14, 2015)

Dilbert.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2015)

at6 said:


> I always liked Little Annie Fanny.



We all like a bit of fanny, every now and then....


----------



## Bernhart (Jul 15, 2015)

stone soup, 9 chickweed lane, Betty, for better or worse


----------



## parsifal (Jul 15, 2015)

nobody has mentioned Garfield....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 15, 2015)

Garfield is one of many that I used to read and I actually had several of the books. Family Circus was another one. At some point, both of these just stopped being funny, maybe my age, maybe lack of good material, don't know the reason, but both did provide many years of humorous reading.


----------



## Valdez (Jul 17, 2015)

FYI -
Berkley Breathed has just started posting new Bloom County on his FB page

https://www.facebook.com/berkeleybreathed/photos/a.114529165244512.10815.108793262484769/1005862456111174/?type=1&theater


----------



## Marcel (Jul 22, 2015)

I really loved Calvin and Hobbes

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 22, 2015)

Valdez said:


> FYI -
> Berkley Breathed has just started posting new Bloom County on his FB page
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/berkeleybreathed/photos/a.114529165244512.10815.108793262484769/1005862456111174/?type=1&theater



Almost tempted me to get a Facebook account.......almost!


Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2015)

Calvin Hobbs.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 22, 2015)

Pearls before swine! Bloom county, and Calvin and Hobbes. And Peanuts... Love that Snoopy dog!


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 23, 2015)

Calvin and Hobbes wins it for me and my all-time favourite is the second one ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 26, 2015)

Thorlifter said:


> Garfield is one of many that I used to read and I actually had several of the books. Family Circus was another one. At some point, both of these just stopped being funny, maybe my age, maybe lack of good material, don't know the reason, but both did provide many years of humorous reading.



Try this one then... garfield minus garfield

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Aug 1, 2015)

Another Far Side


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 8, 2015)

I work with some people who think like that.




Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 8, 2015)

Most of our management would fit that category too Geo... and I wish I was just joking.

My all time favourites: 

Calvin and Hobbes
The Far Side
Asterix
Footrot Flats (New Zealand farming cartoons drawn by Murray Ball).


----------



## parsifal (Aug 11, 2015)

forgot about footrot flats. classic and very funny


----------

